# Dash Chassis parts (we're getting there...)



## lenny

Hi all,
samples of our T-Jet shoe will be here in a few days. These are based on the popular BSRT 504 shoe. Ours are pure copper, where the BSRT shoes were a bronze alloy. Barring any changes, these will be available by the end of February. 

Another run of our race proven and highly popular magnets will be here within 2 weeks. Tom Stumpf bought the entire run, so please see Tom for your magnet needs.

We are in final testing of our pancake armature. Things looks really good at this point and we are confident that the arm will be solid, dependable, and affordable. At this point I need to throw in a disclaimer. We are not out to reinvent the original Aurora arm. It is not our goal to develop an arm that will satisfy all racing factions. To do so would be setting us up for failure. What we are doing, is releasing an armature that will drop in an aurora, JL, AW, X-Trac, magna trac, 4-gear, etc... chassis. We will be releasing these in different resistances right from the get go. So you guys that want a hotter arm for your 4 gear drag cars, you'll have it. For you guys that want more options for your t-jet or X-Trac cars, you'll have it.

Needless to say, the armature will eventually lead to the production of the various chassis that use this arm.

We now have magnets, shoes, and we are close to an armature. T-Jet gear sets are in at the factory and we'll be getting samples in a month. X-trac and 4-gear magnets sets will be available soon.

We are almost there.


----------



## plymouth71

Awesome News! Thank you for not giving up on your dream. I hope to be able to give you the support you need.


----------



## wheelszk

This is good news.


----------



## Gear Head

Correction, this is VERY GOOD news!

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## gomanvongo

plymouth71 said:


> Awesome News! Thank you for not giving up on your dream. I hope to be able to give you the support you need.


amen!


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> Hi all,
> samples of our T-Jet shoe will be here in a few days. These are based on the popular BSRT 504 shoe. Ours are pure copper, where the BSRT shoes were a bronze alloy. Barring any changes, these will be available by the end of February.
> 
> Another run of our race proven and highly popular magnets will be here within 2 weeks. Tom Stumpf bought the entire run, so please see Tom for your magnet needs.
> 
> We are in final testing of our pancake armature. Things looks really good at this point and we are confident that the arm will be solid, dependable, and affordable. At this point I need to throw in a disclaimer. We are not out to reinvent the original Aurora arm. It is not our goal to develop an arm that will satisfy all racing factions. To do so would be setting us up for failure. What we are doing, is releasing an armature that will drop in an aurora, JL, AW, X-Trac, magna trac, 4-gear, etc... chassis. We will be releasing these in different resistances right from the get go. So you guys that want a hotter arm for your 4 gear drag cars, you'll have it. For you guys that want more options for your t-jet or X-Trac cars, you'll have it.
> 
> Needless to say, the armature will eventually lead to the production of the various chassis that use this arm.
> 
> We now have magnets, shoes, and we are close to an armature. T-Jet gear sets are in at the factory and we'll be getting samples in a month. X-trac and 4-gear magnets sets will be available soon.
> 
> We are almost there.


got my fngers x-d 4 godlcn seeing complete rollng t-jet chassis :thumbsup:
thinking on doing a mag-trac version (2 mags maybe1 per side???..)

just guess'n :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

YIPPEE!!!!!!!

WAY TO GO DAN!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get some of this stuff


----------



## ParkRNDL

sweeeet! eagerly waiting here...

--rick


----------



## sjracer

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## alpink

the words i have been waiting to read/hear. music to my ears. way to go Dan. thank you man !


----------



## lenny

It's a lot closer than it's ever been...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Awesome News Dan :thumbsup: Just keep the dream alive, and we'll be here waiting to place orders for parts and/or complete chassis....thankyou-Thankyou- THANKYOU !


----------



## 88T-BIRD

I thought about making armatures a few years ago, before T-jet racing exploded. There wasn't enough interests then, but, things have sure changed!!! Wish you luck and hope your parts sell threw the roof. I'll keep racing mostly stock T-jet and AFX/MT cars until I run out of parts or die, which ever comes first! Jim (JW)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow awsome Dan.

You know we will support your efforts.

Please re-release the 69 Chevelle SS????

How about the XL 500?? Coming along too?


----------



## Dyno

That news just made my day ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*Sounds great!*

Thank you for your efforts Dan.

Time to go rob the piggy bank.... :tongue:

Scott


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, I'm drooling now!!!!! Way ta go Dan!!!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## partspig

Sounds good Dan! Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Dan, I can imagine the financial risk you are taking here, so I wish you all the best.

Did the thought of reproducing the HP-7 eventually fade away?

Joe


----------



## tjetsgrig

Grandcheapskate said:


> Dan, I can imagine the financial risk you are taking here, so I wish you all the best.
> 
> Did the thought of reproducing the HP-7 eventually fade away?
> 
> Joe


Let's stay focused on one thing at a time! :thumbsup:
Keep the pancake goin', then we can discuss other chassis options!

I am well aware of your affinity with the can motor Joe, keep doin' what yer doin' with them for now.......we'll get there!! I really enjoy your mods on those beasts!!!

JS


----------



## foxkilo

I can only follow the praise of my fellow H0 comrades, a really big applause from me. It must be a real labour of love. Keep up the good work and enthusiasm you'll need it. All the best of luck that you'll succeed in your highly ambitous project. Although you did not allow me to throw my money at you. No hard feelings.

All the best.

Mario


----------



## Bill Hall

Cant wait for the armature salad bar...dish up, pay up, and play cars!

It'll level the vintage performance armature playing field and take the crap shoot out of it for the consumer. I got lots of arms....some great...some good...most mediocre...cores go to sgrigs.

Lesee now....I'll have one of those....three of them....and a handfull of these.

How cool is this gonna be?


----------



## ajd350

Oh man, fresh pancakes! I know a lot of people who will be eager to get their hands on those. Bring 'em on, Dan!

Al


----------



## smalltime

Great news, I'm saving up already.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

New Pancakes, I am in for sure!

My supply of OEM Hot arms is dwindling

Boosted


----------



## clemedc

Great news Dan I have enjoyed all your toys Ive played with
Clem


----------



## lenny

smalltime said:


> Great news, I'm saving up already.:thumbsup:


I see Deane the jacka$$ is stirring things up again, on slotcarillustrated. If I wanted that forum to have the news, I'd post it there. One big reason I don't is because of Deane.

Stuff I post on here is not meant for other forums.


----------



## alpink

Dan, we support you completely. unfortunately keeping news on one site is about impossible.
ignore the haters man. karma will serve it's purpose eventually.
thank you again. al


----------



## ajd350

The best thing to do with a pot stirrer is ignore him. You don't need to defend yourself among this group. We have his number.

Another Al (not pink)


----------



## slotking

> I see Deane the jacka$$ is stirring things up again, on slotcarillustrated


LMAO
I just added him to my idiot filter (oops, I mean ignore list) over there.

Keep on going, The vast majority of slot car folks, appreciate what you are doing! yes there are those who think they run the slot car world, (in their minds) but we know them as morons) I do feel sorry for him! 

I know I look forward to doing some testing with your products. can't wait to get my hands on your stuff


----------



## Bill Hall

This Deane free zone was brought to you by the robot elders of Hobby Talk.

Let's allow Lord Fartgas languish in exile.

I'd like to hear more about Dash


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> This Deane free zone was brought to you by the robot elders of Hobby Talk . . .


 
And it's so nice. 

Great to hear the Dash chassis is still in play and getting closer to coming online. Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Hey Dan, very nice to see you back in the fray and coming out with new parts. The new shoes and motors will be much appreciated and if they are up to the quality standards that we saw with your DashMags we're all in for a treat.


----------



## slotking

a 16+ ohm arm would be a huge seller in the racing world
with many groups racing cars that use a 16+ ohm arm.

I can easily see thousands sold in the 1st month or 2


----------



## lenny

AfxToo said:


> Hey Dan, very nice to see you back in the fray and coming out with new parts. The new shoes and motors will be much appreciated and if they are up to the quality standards that we saw with your DashMags we're all in for a treat.


that's the whole deal, making quality stuff that won't fall apart or start on fire.


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> a 16+ ohm arm would be a huge seller in the racing world
> with many groups racing cars that use a 16+ ohm arm.
> 
> I can easily see thousands sold in the 1st month or 2


what is the 'upper limit' of a 16 ohm arm? 16.5? 17? when you say 16+, what does that mean?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> what is the 'upper limit' of a 16 ohm arm? 16.5? 17? when you say 16+, what does that mean?


Anything over 16 is legal I believe. Some older arms are as high as 20 or 21 but that doesn't mean guys are running them. They like em just around 16. My .02c

Very excited to have some new stuff Dan. 

Can I ask a question please if you don't mind, how come not do another run on something like the 69 Yenko and SS chevelles or the 70 RR? These sold out fast and are sought after today. I would get one in every color if Tom had any but I cleaned him ut on them lol. 

Just saying bud.


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Anything over 16 is legal I believe. Some older arms are as high as 20 or 21 but that doesn't mean guys are running them. They like em just around 16. My .02c
> 
> Very excited to have some new stuff Dan.
> 
> Can I ask a question please if you don't mind, how come not do another run on something like the 69 Yenko and SS chevelles or the 70 RR? These sold out fast and are sought after today. I would get one in every color if Tom had any but I cleaned him ut on them lol.
> 
> Just saying bud.


I could do a 69 Yenko or more Chevelles. The RR tooling is at a company that went under and I'm trying to locate it.

What do the AW arms ohm out at?


----------



## swamibob

*Dash Chassis*

Hello Dan;

I believe we've met, at least once, at the Midwest slot car show, probably when it was in Matteson.

I love your work and have purchased, in the past, a lot of your magnets. I've been contemplating building a new t-jet bare chassis myself. Is yours going to be an exact replica of the original T-jet chassis?

Tom (from Minneapolis)


----------



## timmytorr

Keep up the great work Dan.


----------



## lenny

swamibob said:


> Hello Dan;
> 
> I believe we've met, at least once, at the Midwest slot car show, probably when it was in Matteson.
> 
> I love your work and have purchased, in the past, a lot of your magnets. I've been contemplating building a new t-jet bare chassis myself. Is yours going to be an exact replica of the original T-jet chassis?
> 
> Tom (from Minneapolis)


Exact? Nope. but it will have the same wheelbase and track. Magnets are already more powerful. shoes will be different. Arm will be similar but not 'exact'. Gears will be a low friction bronze alloy, not sure if the original used solid copper or an alloy. We won't be using plastic gears in the T-Jet , except for the crown.


----------



## ParkRNDL

happy dance happy dance doing doing happy dance ^_^

--rick


----------



## smalltime

lenny said:


> what is the 'upper limit' of a 16 ohm arm? 16.5? 17? when you say 16+, what does that mean?


Hey Dan,
Most of the big races adopt "The Fray" wording. It is as follows:

(I'm paraphrasing 'cause the website is down, this is from the MAHOR website)


_Each armature pole is to be measured across two separate commutator segments at the solder lugs. All measurements are to be taken at the current available room (ambient) air temperature. The warming of either the commutator or the armature is not allowed before or during measuring. The combined total ohm reading of all three armature poles must equal or exceed 48 ohms._

I would say if you shot for 17-19 ohms, you would get ALOT of business:thumbsup:

BTW, the A.W. arms ohm out around 13-14. But they are very good quality all around, especially the commutators.

Thanks again for all of your efforts.

Tim Leppert


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> I could do a 69 Yenko or more Chevelles. The RR tooling is at a company that went under and I'm trying to locate it.
> 
> What do the AW arms ohm out at?


I bet any 69's would sell good Dan. So i vote go for it!!! I would buy em. Too bad on the Road Runners though. Keep trying, meanwhile we will be supporting you all the way. 

As far as the new chassis goes, Hip Hip Horray!!!!!


Now the AW arms are around 16 as well. Not many 20 or 21's in em. I'm pretty sure. Any I checked came in wround 16 to 16.8 ohms.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> . . . Now the AW arms are around 16 as well. Not many 20 or 21's in em. I'm pretty sure. Any I checked came in wround 16 to 16.8 ohms . . .


 
Which chassis/releases did you check? Has AW changed the arms along with the rear crown gear??? 

Not to stray off topic but I thought the AW stuff was all lower than 16 ohm & therefore not tjet race legal in many cases.


----------



## smalltime

1976Cordoba said:


> Which chassis/releases did you check? Has AW changed the arms along with the rear crown gear???
> 
> Not to stray off topic but I thought the AW stuff was all lower than 16 ohm & therefore not tjet race legal in many cases.


I just checked 5 arms,and I stand corrected.....sort of.

Of the 15 separate checks, the lowest was 12.8 and the highest was 16.1. Quite a variance.

These are all from early releases.


----------



## lenny

1976Cordoba said:


> Which chassis/releases did you check? Has AW changed the arms along with the rear crown gear???
> 
> Not to stray off topic but I thought the AW stuff was all lower than 16 ohm & therefore not tjet race legal in many cases.


so did I. I thought they were 14, 15-ish...


----------



## alpink

the Auto World/Johnny Lightning arms i have checked have been in the 14 to 15 ohm range as well. anything is possible. i have someone who only wants the comms off them, so he usually gets what I can find and he disassembles them.


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> i have someone who only wants the comms off them, .....


Why just the comms? Are you talking just the comm plate? Or the stack as well?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> Why just the comms?


For custom winds I assume. 

My bad in the AW arms Doba, i only have checked the latest. Didn't mess with em till recently. 

Dan have at em bro!!!!! 

Anxiously waiting here :hat:


----------



## bearsox

*Hi Dan ,
great to see ya back in the mix and discussions . The national groups rule sets are for 16+ ohms as sorted out by Smalltime . To perhaps narrow the window a bit more for the racer ...the stuff higher than 20 is generally not race worthy and the stuff right at 16 very hit or miss. The slot Smalltime mentioned is a good ZONE for the racer to draw from . If you were to narrow it a tad more ? Perhaps lean more towards the 17's when measuring from 1 pole to another. 
On the comm plates as AlPink mentioned guys like to use them for a starter to use when they wind up a custom arm for themselves. Hope this info helps ya out and again glad to see ya mixing it up in here with us all again !

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## alpink

dan, yes, the comms are the best part and maybe the only good part of an Auto World armature.
if at all possible, I would be interested in purchasing unused comm plates in bulk.
any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.
and know in advance, these will not appear on stock type armatures, rather on custom wound racing armatures by the best in the business. 
he isn't real outgoing about obtaining materials although he makes some savvy trades to accomplish what he needs.
if we can land a bulk of good comm plates his product would be that much more valuable and he will be able to hold his prices where they are for the foreseeable future.
again, these arms will in no way take business away from stock armatures.


----------



## Rolls

*Fond of Dash products... lkg fwd to more!!*


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> dan, yes, the comms are the best part and maybe the only good part of an Auto World armature.
> if at all possible, I would be interested in purchasing unused comm plates in bulk.
> any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.
> and know in advance, these will not appear on stock type armatures, rather on custom wound racing armatures by the best in the business.
> he isn't real outgoing about obtaining materials although he makes some savvy trades to accomplish what he needs.
> if we can land a bulk of good comm plates his product would be that much more valuable and he will be able to hold his prices where they are for the foreseeable future.
> again, these arms will in no way take business away from stock armatures.


The AW arms have improved over time, haven't they? I think the worst part of an AW arm is when the factory assembles it onto the gearplate, which has resulted in the warped comm plates and mis-mounted pinion gears.


----------



## lenny

Rolls said:


>


love those Camaro's!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here are just a few :dude:


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here are just a few :dude:


whose wheels are on the purple RR?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Mike Vitales new etched insert wheels. I just ordered 4 more pair!!!

I got them from him at the Bob and Tom show Super Bowl Sunday. 6 bucks for 4. Sweet wheels in gold or silver :dude:


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Mike Vitales new etched insert wheels. I just ordered 4 more pair!!!
> 
> I got them from him at the Bob and Tom show Super Bowl Sunday. 6 bucks for 4. Sweet wheels in gold or silver :dude:


those are sweet!


----------



## AfxToo

Me too!

These have been raced...

http://i.minus.com/iwZ8l40HzoU9d.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ij8baIFVQXcdS.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ifbuShAuZB95e.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iVOQeMyopg6BK.jpg

Not Camaros, but all is forgiven.

http://i.minus.com/ibjo5uOSqQp8UT.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ikvTQOH2xnCIM.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iOc5peWquz8i6.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iJqFABGiNaGpL.jpg


----------



## lenny

afxtoo said:


> me too!
> 
> These have been raced...
> 
> http://i.minus.com/iwz8l40hzou9d.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ij8baifvqxcds.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ifbushauzb95e.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ivoqemyopg6bk.jpg
> 
> not camaros, but all is forgiven.
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ibjo5uosqqp8ut.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ikvtqoh2xncim.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ioc5pewquz8i6.jpg
> http://i.minus.com/ijqfabginagpl.jpg


awesome!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Mike Vitales new etched insert wheels. I just ordered 4 more pair!!!
> 
> I got them from him at the Bob and Tom show Super Bowl Sunday. 6 bucks for 4. Sweet wheels in gold or silver :dude:


Dan what are these 2 colors bro?? On these RR's?? Purple and?

Here's my Bas Moon Eyes 55


----------



## swamibob

lenny said:


> Exact? Nope. but it will have the same wheelbase and track. Magnets are already more powerful. shoes will be different. Arm will be similar but not 'exact'. Gears will be a low friction bronze alloy, not sure if the original used solid copper or an alloy. We won't be using plastic gears in the T-Jet , except for the crown.


The reason I ask Dan, is I was going to build a new bare chassis and top plate. I felt that if the bare chassis were identical it would be easier for sanctioning bodies to make legal for t-jet racing. 

I'm already working on top plate gears made from a bronze alloy on a CNC. They should be ready for testing in a couple weeks. 

Tom


----------



## 88T-BIRD

I was planning on making T-jet gear plate gears but could never find the time, just to busy make my other parts. I used a special bronze for my Pro t-jet front ends and you could sure tell the difference between it and brass. The bronze was also a little heavier. IMO it should make some very good gears.


----------



## foxkilo

Every time I like at those Vincent BBS wheels I'm smitten. Although a slight bit too large in diameter for T-Jet Street cars there are in my ops pure beauty to behold. That goes as well for the real stuff. But on those little ones it is smashing.


----------



## RT-HO

I've been machining brass T-Jet gears for years.
I could easily change to other materials.
But I don't think the racing groups will allow them.


----------



## lenny

Shoe samples arrived yesterday, they look great! we'll have them in a few weeks and Tom Stumpf will have them at the Midwest Slot Car show...


----------



## shocker36

IMO If they chassis cant be raced at sanctioned events its just another area of lost money.


----------



## lenny

shocker36 said:


> IMO If they chassis cant be raced at sanctioned events its just another area of lost money.


How many people 'race' AW T-Jets??? There are millions of these chassis out there. Obviously Tom Lowe didn't waste his money...


----------



## 88T-BIRD

RT-HO said:


> I've been machining brass T-Jet gears for years.
> I could easily change to other materials.
> But I don't think the racing groups will allow them.


That's what they told me years ago about making crown gears. Then all of a sudden without telling everyone they were allowed and even out of a different material.


----------



## timmytorr

You are right Dan; I don’t race at sanctioned events, I just need some good chassis to race on the track in my garage and for my cars bodies that don’t have chassis.


----------



## lenny

timmytorr said:


> You are right Dan; I don’t race at sanctioned events, I just need some good chassis to race on the track in my garage and for my cars bodies that don’t have chassis.


And if the parts are good enough, they'll get approved and make it into the sanctioned races. AW magnets, my magnets are one example.


----------



## clemedc

Yes Dan and I look forward to your products and I enjoy all that I have so far.
Clem


----------



## brownie374

In our group in our fat tire class we allow aw/Jl without the noes and we will be racin the dash too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WooHoo!!!!!

New Shoes!!!!

I'll need 20 pair to start lol :thumbsup:

TOM GET ME SOME SHOES!!!!!! lol


----------



## win43

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> WooHoo!!!!!
> 
> New Shoes!!!!
> 
> I'll need 20 pair to start lol :thumbsup:
> 
> TOM GET ME SOME SHOES!!!!!! lol


 DITTO I'll take 10 pair to start


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> And if the parts are good enough, they'll get approved and make it into the sanctioned races. AW magnets, my magnets are one example.


*Dan ,
that is a fact ! Groups large and small look for products that work for them based on existing rules sure . But every last one of them has adapted to the market and to the hobby . If you have an item that works well and sells for a reasonable price ... it WILL find a home PERIOD ! Do what you have been doing so well when it comes to bodies and magnets and then transfer that into other products and i see few majors issues for sales . 

Bear :wave:

*


----------



## lenny

bearsox said:


> *Dan ,
> that is a fact ! Groups large and small look for products that work for them based on existing rules sure . But every last one of them has adapted to the market and to the hobby . If you have an item that works well and sells for a reasonable price ... it WILL find a home PERIOD ! Do what you have been doing so well when it comes to bodies and magnets and then transfer that into other products and i see few majors issues for sales .
> 
> Bear :wave:
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

lenny said:


> How many people 'race' AW T-Jets??? There are millions of these chassis out there. Obviously Tom Lowe didn't waste his money...


I agree. We have a class for AW T-Jets (and X-Tractions, BTW) that we race from time to time. You can use any AW/JL T-Jet chassis from any release, just pop the traction magnet out. They are allot of fun.


----------



## Don66GTO

*Dash items*



lenny said:


> Shoe samples arrived yesterday, they look great! we'll have them in a few weeks and Tom Stumpf will have them at the Midwest Slot Car show...


I would like to see more 63 galaxy's in colors white /w white top, yellow /w yellow , turq. /w turq. and lemon /w lemon tops .

Thanks,

Don


----------



## lenny

Don66GTO said:


> I would like to see more 63 galaxy's in colors white /w white top, yellow /w yellow , turq. /w turq. and lemon /w lemon tops .
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


I'd like to make them. the company that made the tooling went out of business and I've been trying to track down the whereabouts of all the tooling they made for me which includes the galaxies, Henry J's, Lead Sled's, GTO's Road Runners, Super Mods, Hot Rods, Avanti's, and a couple others I can't remember right now.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dan, OH NO !....they lost your tooling? Geeez, that sucks  I hope you find them and they are not lost forever.... I really Loved all those bodies you had :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Dan, as for the comm issue, I wind strictly drag motors with the occasional road race motor thrown in. All low ohm arms. I will in no way be competeing against your arms! I am anxious to get my hands on yours though, to see what kind of customs I can make from them. I don't like the AW motors because there is no shoulder on the shaft, they are not splined and just pressed through the hole in the stack relying on friction to keep them in place. The shafts will just spin in the stack with a low ohm application. Looking forward to the new motors/chassis'!! Keep up the great work Dan!!!


Jim Sgrig


----------



## Don66GTO

*Dash bodies*



lenny said:


> I'd like to make them. the company that made the tooling went out of business and I've been trying to track down the whereabouts of all the tooling they made for me which includes the galaxies, Henry J's, Lead Sled's, GTO's Road Runners, Super Mods, Hot Rods, Avanti's, and a couple others I can't remember right now.


Anything you do for the hobby is great . My hat's off to you for your efforts . One other body I always hoped that you would have made was the one that you had pictured on your old home page , the early 50's Buick or the yellow hot rod.

Thanks ,

Don


----------



## thunderjetgene

Hey Dan - Good show! That's awesome, everything you've done has been great for the hobby - I have no criticisms! The tooling - that sucks big time - I hope you can track them down. 
I'll pile on and add some wants - affordable 67 XL500's, Dodge Chargers, Mack Stake Truck/Dump Truck, Mach I's(I love Phil Pignon's stuff, A LOT - My wife has had more Christmastime dealings with him than I have - but who wouldn't want a cheap Mach I?), El Camino w/boards, Candy 2+2 Mustangs, Ferrari GTO, Buick Riv, Olds Toronado, a more accurate Hemi Cuda, 69 Cuda(Sox & Martin anyone?), and on and on... How about accurate TJet drivers?
Thanks!



lenny said:


> I'd like to make them. the company that made the tooling went out of business and I've been trying to track down the whereabouts of all the tooling they made for me which includes the galaxies, Henry J's, Lead Sled's, GTO's Road Runners, Super Mods, Hot Rods, Avanti's, and a couple others I can't remember right now.


----------



## slotking

not sure why all you guys list the various car above!

We all know that the car to have is a YUGO!

What a thing of fine craftsmanship:tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*I'm sure...*



timmytorr said:


> You are right Dan; I don’t race at sanctioned events, I just need some good chassis to race on the track in my garage and for my cars bodies that don’t have chassis.


I second what timmytorr said...Great News Dan on your progress!!

It will be nice to screw a Dash Chassis on under a Dash Body or custom slot body to run around the track. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Armature?  Yeah I'm Chure...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

lenny said:


> I'd like to make them. the company that made the tooling went out of business and I've been trying to track down the whereabouts of all the tooling they made for me which includes the galaxies, Henry J's, Lead Sled's, GTO's Road Runners, Super Mods, Hot Rods, Avanti's, and a couple others I can't remember right now.


 Sorry to heart baout the tooling, I hope it turns up soon.There seem to be a lot of hard luck stories in that regard,whether its the original Atlas tooling,Aurora & others.Lets hope it can be found as I appreciate how expensive it is to "Tool up " .Lets hope that it was not trashed & / or @ the bottom of the North Sea like the tooling for the Delorean car!
The only story I know f was the American Line Cars that used recovered MARX tooling.

Neal:dude:


----------



## swamibob

Hey Mr. Stumph:

Did the DASH pick up shoes com ein yet and will you have them at the Midwest Slot Swap?

Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

swamibob said:


> Hey Mr. Stumph:
> 
> Did the DASH pick up shoes com ein yet and will you have them at the Midwest Slot Swap?
> 
> Tom


I heard he will have them at that midwest show. Along with the Dash Magnets. 

Tom?


----------



## Gareth

slotking said:


> not sure why all you guys list the various car above!
> 
> We all know that the car to have is a YUGO!
> 
> What a thing of fine craftsmanship:tongue:


Slotking! Someone is talking my language. My wife is already on alert that the moment we move out of the city centre, I am on the hunt for a Yugo 55 as my personal car of choice! And I know you were being sarcastic but I flipping love them! They look like miniature Golfs! What's not to like!

And as this seems to be the thread of requests for bodies to Dash, could I ask for some more European and Asian style bodies such as the BMW 2002, BMW M3, Lancia Delta Integrale, Subaru Impreza and Mitsubishi Evo. Perhaps one of the old Alfas from when they had real soul. 

Looking forward to seeing the future Dash range.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## slotcarman12078

I used to drive a tow truck... Them Yugos kept me quite busy...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I used to drive a tow truck... Them Yugos kept me quite busy...


the FASTER u PEDDLE...the FASTER U-GO !! :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## sethndaddy

I would really love the bmw and lancia like Gareth said above.

And how about a Porsche 962 and 917 in tjet scale.............WOW


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sethndaddy said:


> I would really love the bmw and lancia like Gareth said above.
> 
> And how about a Porsche 962 and 917 in tjet scale.............WOW


I had sent Bruce at Trax, may he R.I.P. a sweet 917 Porsche but he sadly never got to it. Fit a tjet perfect too, Too bad.


----------



## beast1624

I miss Bruce. His passing has left a big hole in our hobby.


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Gareth

Just have look at Claus' side. Category "eigene Slotcars" an dscroll down and you will quite a few of the cars on your wishlist.

That guy is amazing.

http://www.c-jet500.de.vu/

Mario


----------



## sidejobjon

Thanks for sharing thats a great collection. Mario PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Agreed....*



foxkilo said:


> Just have look at Claus' side. That guy is amazing.
> http://www.c-jet500.de.vu/


He sure is. I have several examples of his work. Top Shelf ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I had sent Bruce at Trax, may he R.I.P. a sweet 917 Porsche but he sadly never got to it. Fit a tjet perfect too, Too bad.


Joe, where did the body come from anyway. maybe someone else can cast it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sethndaddy said:


> Joe, where did the body come from anyway. maybe someone else can cast it.


It was a matchbox. Dark green. I may have another upstairs.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*VaBchRog here makes a nice T Jet sized 917. I have one, yet to be painted, I'll try and find it to post a pic of it

Larry*


----------



## tjd241

*Seeing that Vibe collection for sale by Dave'sHobby...*

Makes me still want to see some Vibe bods re-done, but only if they're really designed to actually fit tjets... not just a repop shoe-horn deal... I mean I can "make'em" fit myself, but that's not something I'm looking for in a brand new body. Trucks, Birds, Police/Fire, Mercedes convertible, Wagons maybe? I could do without all the top-up ragtops though. Just my .04 :dude:


----------



## alpink

bump up


----------



## honda27

*bodys*

Hey lenny how much longer r we going to wate for more dash camaro bodys to hit the 4 sale line. if so any new colors we hope like a purple with white strips/ teal with white strips/ lime green with white strips/ white with purple strips some new colors please ty very much..


----------



## ajd350

Then you'll put your white lane tape on the stripe and complain to the marshalls......


----------

